# Are there sharks?



## GreatBlackShark (Dec 12, 2015)

I would like to know if there are sharks around or is it too cold,if sharks are around this time of the year, where is the best place to catch them and what time and bait would you use.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Dogfish are showing up. Bigger species...not really. Give it til May.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

GreatBlackShark said:


> where is the best place to catch them and what time and bait would you use.


East Coast of Florida . . . Anything oily and bloody !


----------

